# future mod?



## specter491 (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone else wish they had music controls on the lock screen? Like just simple play/FFW/RRW? Would it be difficult to make this into a mod? Thanks


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Doesn't the MIUI lockscreen on GC2.0FE have some?


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

Download agile lock from the market its the sense 3.0 lockscreen and it has the music player buttons on the lockscreen


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

Its an option in TSM on the gummy charge Fe 2.0 rom


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

It would be really cool to have "currently playing" information along with the controls. I don't know how hard that would be or what kind of interface it would need. So far, the music controls have worked with every music app I've tried (pandora, tune in radio, audiogalaxy, winamp...), so I think it would be cool to be able to show the current song along with them.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Please do not post discussion threads or start threads asking questions in Development.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

PowerAMP ftw.


----------

